# Venus Optics announces the Laowa RF 33mm f/0.95 (but it’s APS-C)



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2021)

> *Anhui China, May 03 , 2021 *– Venus Optics, the manufacturer specialized in making unique camera lenses, is proud to introduce the Laowa ‘Argus’ 33mm f/0.95 CF APO, a magnificent f/0.95 prime lens for APS-C cameras.
> The ‘Argus’ name was originally from Greek mythology and was the name of a vigilant guardian with a hundred eyes and an “all-seeing” sight. The name represents the ultra-bright f/0.95 aperture of the lenses and the exceptional image quality they deliver.
> The 35mm f/0.95 is the first released lens of the much anticipated Argus line. Featuring the ultra-fast f/0.95 aperture with APO design, the lens offers photographers and videographers a classic focal length for everyday shooting and the versatility to shoot at difficult lighting conditions. The lens delivers exception image quality at wide-open and suppresses the chromatic aberration to the minimal. Couple with the 35mm (1.15 feet) minimum focus distance, a buttery smooth and exquisite bokeh rendering can easily...



Continue reading...


----------



## photogreedy (May 3, 2021)

Interesting, this is an APS lens, wonder what the vignette is like on a R body, could be dreamy


----------



## cayenne (May 3, 2021)

Why are these companies still pushing so many fast and interesting lens at the crop frame market?
From what I'm seeing, most every camera company is moving fully into full frame.

I wish they'd make some anamorphic lenses, that were affordable in FF like they keep doing for crop sensors.....for example.

I like the really, really fast lenses too...why not do this for FF ?

Of if you're doing it for crop or MFT....why not do a comparable priced FF one too?

Geez, I get excited a lot these days, reading about a new fast or specialty lens....and then I see it is APS-C........yet I rarely see any mentions in the news for APS-C cameras at all, with the exception of Fuji.

[/rant mode off]


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 3, 2021)

Might make sense C70 and Komodo if nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 3, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Why are these companies still pushing so many fast and interesting lens at the crop frame market?
> From what I'm seeing, most every camera company is moving fully into full frame.
> 
> I wish they'd make some anamorphic lenses, that were affordable in FF like they keep doing for crop sensors.....for example.
> ...



The crop lenses are undoubtedly easier and cheeper to make with less glass. A 33mm f/0.95 for full frame would require a lot more glass, perhaps speciality glass, and completely different tooling.


----------



## exige24 (May 3, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> The crop lenses are undoubtedly easier and cheeper to make with less glass. A 33mm f/0.95 for full frame would require a lot more glass, perhaps speciality glass, and completely different tooling.


Exactly. I always get a kick out of all the Olympus and Panasonic users pumped for 1.0/ 0.95 lenses being announced for their systems. You got new 1.8 and 2.0 FF equivalent lenses. *Looks at my 7 year old $100 1.8 nifty fifty* Congrats? Lmao


----------



## sanj (May 3, 2021)

Beautiful it was. APSC sensor and this lens made me feel like I was watching a full-frame, high-end camera/lens.


----------



## CanonGrunt (May 3, 2021)

That’s what I was thinking. Probably quite lovely on a c70. 



EOS 4 Life said:


> Might make sense C70 and Komodo if nothing else.


----------



## sanj (May 3, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Why are these companies still pushing so many fast and interesting lens at the crop frame market?
> From what I'm seeing, most every camera company is moving fully into full frame.
> 
> I wish they'd make some anamorphic lenses, that were affordable in FF like they keep doing for crop sensors.....for example.
> ...


I would suspect Venus Optics would have done enough research on the prospective market before making this lens. I wish them the very best.


----------



## Del Paso (May 3, 2021)

Apochromatic? Hahaha!


----------



## JordanCS13 (May 3, 2021)

photogreedy said:


> Interesting, this is an APS lens, wonder what the vignette is like on a R body, could be dreamy


No need to use the APS-C lens. They're coming out with a FF 35mm f/0.95 shortly as well: https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/...-f095-image-leaked-of-the-new-ultra-fast-lens


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 3, 2021)

JordanCS13 said:


> No need to use the APS-C lens. They're coming out with a FF 35mm f/0.95 shortly as well: https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/...-f095-image-leaked-of-the-new-ultra-fast-lens


That lens would be great for when it is too dark for autofocus though manual focus during the day would be nearly impossible wide-open.
I bet they also make a cinema lens version that will be easier to manually focus.


----------



## AJ (May 3, 2021)

Dear Canon: R7 please! And also M5 mk 2


----------



## degos (May 4, 2021)

exige24 said:


> Exactly. I always get a kick out of all the Olympus and Panasonic users pumped for 1.0/ 0.95 lenses being announced for their systems. You got new 1.8 and 2.0 FF equivalent lenses. *Looks at my 7 year old $100 1.8 nifty fifty* Congrats? Lmao



An f/0.95 lens is that aperture ratio regardless of sensor size...


----------



## cayenne (May 4, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> That lens would be great for when it is too dark for autofocus though manual focus during the day would be nearly impossible wide-open.
> I bet they also make a cinema lens version that will be easier to manually focus.


That's what focus peaking is for....

Even with my bad eyesight, I'm surprising myself on how well I'm able to use manual focus lenses these days with the focus aids.


----------



## vladk (May 4, 2021)

"35mm (1.15 feet) minimum focus distance" - 35mm is not 1.15 feet. 35 cm is.


----------



## melgross (May 4, 2021)

Well, they say the lens is magnificent…so, ok.


----------



## Fletchahh (May 4, 2021)

As someone on a budget who’s sticking to solely crop cameras, I am likely to get this if/when the R7 comes out.


----------



## Jethro (May 4, 2021)

cayenne said:


> That's what focus peaking is for....
> 
> Even with my bad eyesight, I'm surprising myself on how well I'm able to use manual focus lenses these days with the focus aids.


I've been doing really well with their 100mm f2.8 using the EOS R focus aids - but the f0.95 is still a bit scary hand-held! A 35mm is surely meant to be a walk-around, 'street' photography camera. But I'll look forward to reviews on usability.


----------



## Tidy Media (May 5, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Might make sense C70 and Komodo if nothing else.


Was thinking this myself, just grabbed a c70 last week. Would be handy for my c200 as well.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 5, 2021)

Tidy Media said:


> Was thinking this myself, just grabbed a c70 last week. Would be handy for my c200 as well.


I guess you mean the EF version then.
No one was questioning why that version exists.


----------



## stevelee (May 5, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I wish they'd make some anamorphic lenses, that were affordable in FF like they keep doing for crop sensors.....for example.


For video? You could do homemade Cinemascope movies. Does anybody use anamorphic for stills? I guess that could save stitching panoramas.


----------



## cayenne (May 5, 2021)

stevelee said:


> For video? You could do homemade Cinemascope movies. Does anybody use anamorphic for stills? I guess that could save stitching panoramas.


Actually, I'd like them for shooting STILLS.

I'm a real freak for the panoramic aspect ratio.....without multiple shots and stitching.


----------



## jvillain (May 5, 2021)

sanj said:


> I would suspect Venus Optics would have done enough research on the prospective market before making this lens. I wish them the very best.



This exactly. How much money has Sigma made off of the 18-35 1.8? Canon could have had a big slice of that but they always chose to treat their crop cameras as junk. Companies like this are filling the void. The video features aren't an accident. There are tons of S-35 video cameras this will work nicely with. People keep telling us we should be excited and grateful to pay 4X as much for a FF lens as a crop lens but I am not falling for it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (May 5, 2021)

jvillain said:


> There are tons of S-35 video cameras this will work nicely with. People keep telling us we should be excited and grateful to pay 4X as much for a FF lens as a crop lens but I am not falling for it.


I do not think you should be grateful at all.
I just do not think you should expect Canon to help another company make money off you while Canon is trying to sell you more expensive lenses.


----------



## Skux (May 6, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Why are these companies still pushing so many fast and interesting lens at the crop frame market?
> From what I'm seeing, most every camera company is moving fully into full frame.


Because video exists (actual filmmaking, not YouTube content) and the Super 35 format dominates in that area.


----------



## Chig (May 8, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Is this just manual focus only ?


----------



## Bennymiata (May 10, 2021)

MF only and I think manual aperture too.

What I don't understand is why they don't offer it for the M series cameras?
They are huge sellers in Asia and this lens would be great on an M5, M6 or M50.


----------



## PiezoSwitch (May 21, 2021)

cayenne said:


> That's what focus peaking is for....
> 
> Even with my bad eyesight, I'm surprising myself on how well I'm able to use manual focus lenses these days with the focus aids.


Yes, I love how useful it is at achieving critical focus. As times I feel as though I'm using a loupe adjusting the focus on the ground glass of a view camera.


----------

